# Hottie Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

This is Kaapio Acres BH Sheza Hottie. She was pen bred and is due anytime from 8/11 to 8/26, so we're on watch. She freshened with triplets last time, and we cant wait to see what she's hiding in there this time!

The buck, Roshasharn UP Papillon *S, can be seen here:
http://www.thunderhillfarms.com/pedigreepapillon.htm


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

She is gorgeous! :drool: Her color is beautiful!  I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: :girl: !! :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Beautiful! Hope she gives you a doe ( or two) The buck she is bred to is very nice looking! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

wow....look at that coloring.....very nice......  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

hope she goes trips again, shes a hottie lol!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Very pretty doe!!!  Hope she gives you a :girl: :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Isn't she lovely!? 

I've rumaged around the internet and found pics of three of her past kids. One, a doe...which for some time was at Fall Creek Farm, was a carbon copy of Hottie. The other two were born at Thunderhill - she was bred to a black/white buck and had solid classic buckskin bucklings.

Naturally, I'm hoping for some chrome! We might retain a daughter if she does give us a colorful doe...or heck, even if she doesn't. I just LOVE Papillon...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Very beautiful. Can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Very pretty girl, and praying that she gives you some does.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Beautiful!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

What color would you call that in the nigerian world? In alpines she would be lavender, it happens to be my favorite color and i have several of them.
beth


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Well, I call it chocolate chamoisee...


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Well, she is just georgous. I love her coloring as well. Congrats.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hottie's Kidding Thread*

Hottie kidded today at 12:45 pm! TWIN DOES!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww....will you look at that .  ...what beautiful little girls.  ..they have nice coloring as well .....I see....... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations on the twin does!!!  They look really cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well, Kate.....Hottie gave you the girls with the "chrome" :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! They are GORGEOUS!!!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :stars: Does the second one have Hottie's coloring?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How adorable!!!! Congrats! :stars: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm REALLY struggling to not retain the heavily broken one...

They're both classic black and brown buckskins...I thought the heavily broken one might have been chocolate, but she's not. Just stunning, IMHO! :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

well.... we all know what I think of Buckskins..... And these two are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now.. you will have to tell me what you have been putting in their water to come up with all these girls?!?!?!?! :shades:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!
Its about time you got some girlies!

I would SO be keeping that first one- she is SO elegant! :greengrin:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

very cute indeed! the second doe does look like she's a chocolate.. in fact' i'd say she is.. some of those chocolates get DARK!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

They are TOOOO cute...I know you are happy Enjoy your gift !!


----------

